# Nissan Altima 2007 won't start. Help Please!



## Moje (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi,
My Nissan Altima 2007 will not start. I think it might be the battery. 
I drove home about 30 miles, parked the car. When I locked it with the key fob, the horn didn't honk. Later the same day the car won't start.
The interior lights are really low and the outside lights are basically dead.

Is my battery dead?
Jump start with cables?

Thanks!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds like a dead battery. If the battery is at least 5 or 6 years old, then it's time for a new one. Get the car jump started and drive it to an auto parts store to get the battery and alternator tested.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

I'm having similar issues with my gf's altima.
intermittently, it would neither crank, nor start. there's good b+ going to the solenoid when it does crank, but no b+ when it doesn't. i suspect I'll have to look upstream and i'm trying to rule out the keyless remote and fob. it does it with both the key remote in the slot on the lh side or anywhere within the car. 
the OE battery was replaced by another OE unit about a year ago.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

What year?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

it's a 2007 model. 
i think i have it sorted out. the brake lights weren't coming on when i press on the pedal prior to starting. i jabbed the brake pedal several times until the lights came on, then i was able to start the car. I'll start with the brake light switch, but I'll need to see which one since there are 2 right next to each other.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Just unplug the easiest one and jump the wires in the connector. If the brake lights illuminate, you found the brake lamp switch! If not, it's the other one.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

smj999smj said:


> Just unplug the easiest one and jump the wires in the connector. If the brake lights illuminate, you found the brake lamp switch! If not, it's the other one.


that's a good tip. i did find out it's the lh one with the white plunger. i manually pressed the brake pedal down and messed with the plungers on both switches and checked which one activated the brake lamps. it was the lh one with the white plunger. I'll check how much the dealer would want for a new one. replacement seems simple enough with some minor adjustments.


----------

